
The Ubuntu Package Roulette - zdw
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/UbuntuPackageRoulette
======
smitty1e
What we need to do is develop business models for the painful integration
engineering.

For example Guacamole has proven quite the fussy little critter, but
NetCubed[1] has a Ubuntu Linux Desktop that is quite nifty.

Does it hurt my pride to use a well-integrated, packaged solution? Yes, but:
"What Marcellus Wallace said about pride."

[1] [https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/seller-
profile?ref=cns_sr...](https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/seller-
profile?ref=cns_srchrow&id=d4b96339-6a83-4b02-9a8e-4ba3fb121edc)

